# Clogged cere



## FlowerBlossoms (Jan 10, 2018)

Earlier I noticed that there was something in Misty's cere. That was until I realized that it was pellets. I guess she got to the bottom of her food bowl and start digging. You see, I started transitioning her diet to pellets, and one of the ways to do so was to add hot water so that the seeds would stick to the pellets. I don't know if the wet food was the reason why some of the crushed up pellets that you see at the bottom of the bag got stuck in her cere, but she's not struggling to breath, nor is she panting. I just don't want her to be breathing in pellets 24/7.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Firstly, Misty is gorgeous!

I agree that if she doesn't wash off the stuck food on her own, you may need to clean it off. If she takes baths, you may want to encourage this. Failing that, you may have to hold her carefully and properly and gently wipe off the nares. It is a good sign that she is not having labored breathing.

Not sure that's all that helpful, sorry.

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------

